# XP Pro - Dienst installieren ?



## Andreas Späth (12. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab mir vor einiger zeit RunUO ( ein Ultima Online Server Emulator) heruntergeladen.

Jetzt steht bei der sehr mikrigen Documentation dabei das man über die
RunUOservice.exe das Programm auch als System Dienst starten kann.

Das Problem ist nur das ich es dazu ja erstmal als Dienst installieren muss. (ist nicht in der Liste der System Dienste vorhanden)
Eine Installation dafür war leider nicht dabei.

Meine Frage:
Kann ich das Teil auch per Hand zu den Diensten hinzufügen ?

Weil ständig das Consolenfenster in der Taskleiste zu haben ist ziemlich störend, vor allem verleitet es dazu den Server einfach mal kurzerhand zu Canceln.

Greetinx Andy

PS. Betriebsystem ist XP Pro, steht zwar schonn im Titel aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. März 2004)

Ich denke, das hier wird Dir weiterhelfen =)
Du kannst theoretisch jedes Programm als Service laufen lassen.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q251192

Wie es speziell mit dem UO gehen soll ist mir leider nicht bekannt


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. März 2004)

Hallo

Jap das hat mir weitergeholfen , dankeschön 

Für den UO Service gibts eine extra *.exe
nur muss die erstmal als service installiert sein bevorse funktioniert  


Greetinx Andy

Edit: habs hier auf Deutsch gefunden.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;251192
Dafür gibt es anscheinend auch eine Grafische Oberfläche die Srvinstw.exe, aber irgendwie find ich die nicht


----------

